# MRM (Danielson + Mayoh)



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Just seen this, any takers ?

http://ukbookworld.com/book-for-sale/finora/4791/danielson-and-mayoh-marine-radio-manual

1st edition, £15 - plus p+p


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Not a chance Andy! Still got mine, in virtually pristine condition (since I hardly ever looked at it) stashed away somewhere in a box, awaiting the light of day one day when I want to refresh my memory.

Actually, feel that sort of day coming on... weird.

Wish I'd chucked that and kept the Mimco manuals for Radiolocator radar and Conqueror/Commandant, all with my '70's annotations from the Mimco courses. Now they really were works of art!

Good old Mayoh. I can still hear him laughing as I burnt my fingers on a red hot Z77 valve out of the Salvor TX, all after he'd warned us not to just grab them out when the set had been running for a while.

Best regards. Paul


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bought it as someone told me you would pass first time if you had a copy - bit like a lucky rabbit's foot.
Didn't work - forgot to read it.


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry to be a party pooper, I took the MRGC in 72/73 (and passed) I did read MRM form cover to cover, it helped me a lot, for a start it put all the maths (that confused the hell out me, into words that I could understand); the descriptions of the Lifeguard Auto Alarm & Atalanta and other bits of kit were a real help.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

At Plymouth we heard rumours of a wonder-book that provided all of the answers to all of life's questions; if one ever found a copy it was like discovering the Holy Grail.
BUT no-one had ever seen a copy, knew the title, author(s) or publisher, or, indeed, whether the book really existed at all.
Certainly in the mid-sixties no copy ever made it's way West of Southampton or South of Bristol.
Perhaps it was so good that all copies were sold; or perhaps it was so bad that the publishers didn't think there would be a market in the far West-country.

We shall never know.


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, I was at Plymouth (& Colwyn Bay before it closed in 69, i remember having copy in early 70 & received my ticket, an MRGC in Oct.73.


----------

